# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Á >  Những nơi không thể bỏ qua cho người lần đầu đi Singapore - Du lịch Singapore

## hangnt

*Không chỉ là trung tâm tài chính lớn với nhiều tòa nhà chọc trời, Singapore còn giữ được các nét văn hóa truyền thống đậm phong cách của người nhập cư.*



Công viên sư tử biển ở trung tâm thành phố, nơi có biểu tượng của đất nước Singapore (đầu tư tử, mình cá) Merlion là địa điểm mà không du khách nào bỏ qua khi đến quốc đảo Singapore, thậm chí còn là nơi đặt chân đến đầu tiên. Tượng Merlion phun nước ra từ miệng này được đúc bằng xi măng Fondue, những chiếc vảy bên ngoài được tạo thành từ những chiếc đĩa sứ, còn đôi mắt được tạo thành từ 2 tách trà nhỏ màu đỏ. Từ đây du khách có thể ngắm nhìn các kiến trúc nổi tiếng của đất nước như Maria Bay Sands, ArtScience Museum... 



Ngay đối diện tượng Merlion là khách sạn Marina Bay Sands nổi tiếng thế giới về sự đắt giá cũng như thiết kế vô cùng độc đáo. Khách sạn được thiết kế như ba cây gậy đánh golf và được đặt ở trên là cả một chiếc tàu. Được thả mình giữa làn nước trong mát của bể bơi lưng chừng trời, ngắm toàn cảnh đảo quốc xinh đẹp là một trải nghiệm tuyệt vời với bất kỳ du khách nào.  



Đại lộ Orchard là khu mua sắm nổi tiếng tại Singapore với hàng loạt các trung tâm thương mại lớn hai bên đường. Đây là nơi tập trung hầu hết các nhãn hiệu nổi tiếng trên thế giới. Ngoài các trung tâm ở hai bên đại lộ, khi bước xuống dưới các tòa nhà, du khách cũng lạc trong mê cung các cửa hàng thời trang nổi tiếng thế giới được xây dựng ngầm dưới lòng đất.



Bay South (khu vườn bờ biển lớn nhất ) là nơi bạn sẽ thấy những siêu cây khổng lồ đầy ấn tượng. Khu vườn cao 16 tầng này là nơi tích trữ nước mưa, tạo ra năng lượng mặt trời và có vai trò như ống thông gió cho nhà kính của công viên.



Đến Singapore chắc chắn du khách không thể bỏ qua khu Chinatown, khu phố Tàu còn giữ lại được hầu hết kiến trúc xây dựng lâu đời, không những thế còn giữ lại được bản sắc văn hóa của khu người Hoa sinh sống tại đó. Ở đó ngoài việc mua sắm đồ lưu niệm du khách có thể trải nghiệm các món ăn mang đậm phong cách Trung Hoa. Ngoài ra, du khách có thể thăm quan ngôi chùa Buddha Tooth Relic Temple. Một ngôi chùa nổi tiếng và bề thế với 4 tầng được xây dựng ở trung tâm Chinatown.



Giống như khu Chinatown, khu phố người Ấn Little India cũng giữ lại được hầu hết bản sắc văn hóa, kiến trúc của người Ấn Độ từ hàng trăm năm trước khi đến đây định cư. Du khách ngoài việc tham quan các đền thờ đầy màu sắc còn có thể thưởng thức các món ăn truyền thống của người Ấn.



ArtScience Museum - Bảo tàng khoa học nghệ thuật Singapore - là một trong những nơi hấp dẫn du khách đến tham quan. Bảo tàng được xây dựng hình bông hoa sen đang mở. Nơi đây tổ chức nhiều buổi triển lãm có quy mô tầm cỡ thế giới.



Đảo Sentosa là hòn đảo lớn nhất tại Singapore, từ trung tâm du khách chỉ mất khoảng 15 đến 20 phút để đến hòn đảo xinh đẹp này. Đây là nơi tập trung các khu vui chơi, giải trí lớn của Singapore, du khách có thể trải nghiệm cả ngày mà không thấy chán như Universal, một trong 4 trường quay lớn nhất thế giới, thủy cung S.E.A Aquarium - thủy cung lớn nhất thế giới, hay đắm chìm trong các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh... Ngoài ra du khách có thể chiêm ngưỡng tượng Merlion cao nhất tại Singapore. Với chiều cao 37 m, du khách có thể lên đỉnh bức tượng và ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh hòn đảo Sentosa xinh đẹp.



Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo thêm *tour du lịch singapore giá cực rẻ - tour du lich singapore gia cuc re*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch singapore* - *tour du lich singapore*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch singapore - du lich singapore*

----------

